# Perlite media



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey guys i have 4 babies growing great in a perlite only media aquaponic setup... but i might have to move them outside for security reasons... i tihink they'll love the sun.. but will i need to transplant them to a more soil based medium instead of all perlite... 

Im just not so sure about how damp the medium will stay and if it will hold nutes good enough for my plants to grab them....

I was think about adding so terrasorb gel to the pots if i could.. that might solve any watering promblems ill face... 

I might just transplant them now while they're small a nd pry for no bad shocking... and put them in a 50/50 perlite and poting soil mix...

Give me sum advice guys... 

Peace 
Cheif


----------



## Hick (Apr 2, 2006)

hey chiefe..Lotsa' variables to deal with. They will need "hardened" to the OD environment, or you _will_ have shock, especially while they are small.  Getting them outta' the pots and into the ground with only perlite to hold the rootball is gonna be difficult. BUT, once you have accomplished that, without destroying them, it won't take them long to extend their roots out into "_terra firma_" and get stbilized. 
  Perlite doesn't retain water, doesn't absorb nutrients. If they are in small pots now, and transplanting into a soil mix is feasable, now, that's the route that I would pursue.
  I'm 100 % ignorant to aeroponics, hydroponics, aquponics, but I do know a li'l about OD growing and soil. Perlite will definately not cut the mustard for a medium OD.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 2, 2006)

Ya i guesse it wontwork out too good... Swim has to figure out new plans.. they are still kinda small like 5 weeks vegging but hopefully i can just dig em out teh big pots of perlite and transplant them in the ground.. im not gunan worry about shock too much they'll survive... and i got sum superthrive and i might make sum greenhosue type incloser for them its gunan be hard and messy but its a labor of love! 

Peace


----------



## Insane (Apr 2, 2006)

I like to mix about 20-30% perlite with my potted soil grows.

Make sure to be very careful when you transplant, don't wanna lose any roots! 

Also, when using superthrive, remember that superthrive is _very potent _stuff, and it's only recommended to use about 1 drip (like a small rain drop) of super thrive per litre of water, or roughly 5 drips per gallon.

Good luck.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 2, 2006)

ya i know about superthrive potency.... ill probably go with the 20-30% mix... im gunan try to avoid the root as best as i can


----------

